
New Data Show H-1B Denial Rates Reaching Highest Levels - occamschainsaw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/04/10/new-data-show-h-1b-denial-rates-reaching-highest-levels/
======
throwawaymjabba
>Amazon, for example, saw a denial rate of 17% on 228 H-1B applications for
continuing employment decided during the first quarter of FY 2019, noted the
NFAP analysis.

I thought USCIS was only after Indian companies.

I believe the current administration is trying to make h1b life as hard as
possible. I remember the president saying something to the effect of 'he will
make the people voluntarily deport'. I was working for an Indian company and
got RFE for my extension. The RFE looked like a copy paste, didn't even have
my employer name correct. May be the USCIS employees were overloaded. Because
of the RFE, I couldn't renew my licence. I went to the DMV and asked if I can
get a temporary licence. They told me that DMV used to give 2 months
temporary, but they recently stopped it. It was no fun living without licence
for 3 months, especially after bad experiences with Uber a few times. I used
to stock my refrigerator with as much food as possible whenever I could get a
lift from my colleague and was rationing everything so that I can limit the
number of grocery store visits (I didn't want to use Uber after my first Uber
grocery run ended up with a drop in my Uber rating and after learning from
/r/uber that drivers don't like grocery runs)

------
milsorgen
This would of been cheered and lauded just a few years ago.

~~~
sadris
It's not?

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3243945/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3243945/)

> We find substantial evidence that immigration by foreign-trained nurses
> increases the supply of nurses and that this increase in supply is
> associated with a decrease in annual earnings. Estimates suggest that a 10
> percent increase in supply due to immigration is associated with a one to
> four percent decrease in annual earnings.

